# How I built my cigar room



## Opie (Oct 27, 2015)

I have had many questions about my cigar room. Here is a quick review. Started with a 20x25 colored concrete slab stamped with slate pattern. 
Basic wood framing with foam insulation and Sheetrock. 
Two Panasonic ultra quite exhaust fans, heat and air unit. Rest room, 8 feet of granite countertop with small sink built in fridge and built in ice maker. 
Finished it with half oval theater seating, small stereo and 70inch flat screen. And lastly a 2000 count Remington humidor.


----------



## Opie (Oct 27, 2015)

Couple more pics.


----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

WWHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT! :vs_shocked::vs_shocked:
That Sir, is, for sure a thing right there.

Perhaps a fully insulated walk-in humidor as a second story addition? :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Holy crap. That is awesome... Some day... Some day... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet bro! Very cool. Congrats, and enjoy.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Very swanky. Good for you brother.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

That sir is a thing of beauty, the "Ultimate" man cave!!!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like a great place to enjoys friends and cigars. Congrats for sure!


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow that looks great, nice man cave


----------



## mrwakeboarder (Apr 12, 2013)

Amazing.... I dream of a place like this! What was the total cost?


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Amazing!


Hang on, I just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

That looks awesome !!!


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Man, when you do something you don't just go half way do you? Very nice improvement to your quality of life. Congrats.


----------



## DonMerlin (Oct 26, 2015)

Some people know how to live. Good on ya


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

That's commitment to a hobby. Very nice!!

I was just going to put a kerosene heater in my shed with a few lawn chairs then go buy $20,000 worth of cigars and bourbon.


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

That, sir...is f'ing awesome!!


----------



## Archduke Romanov (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice! I'm looking at buying a new house next year and a man cave and a great stogie porch/deck is on the must have list.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I built a wine cellar. Our neighborhood covenant says no fences, by city ordinance, and no other buildings separated from the house. Our yard is small and has about 30 grapevines in three rows. Sounds and looks amazing. I would surely sleep out their many nights and then my wife would divorce me. Nice build. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Opie (Oct 27, 2015)

I did most all the work myself. All but brick and granite. Total cost with furniture was 27,000


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Question for you - you have two panasonic whisper fans - I assume the 440 cfm models? How do you cool and heat the space and how is it maintained when the fans are on? I have one fan in my man cave and am considering adding another, but they pull the climate controlled air out too fast. Have you gone through all 4 seasons with this space yet?


----------



## Opie (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes I have two fans. They are the adjustable cfm units. Each one is set at 130. The most important thing is to have enough make up air. Fresh air vents from the outside. Two fans at 130 cfms need at least two six inch fresh air intakes to work properly. I heat and cool with a 2ton heat and air unit. Even on hot days it has no problem keeping it cool. Cold days are no problem. I used spray foam insulation to get the most r value in my building. But let's face it. When your pulling in outside air the air unit is just going to run more often.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

quite an awesome room and great addition to your property. I have such a large back yard this would be an easy addition for me. If I only had the $$. What was total cost?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

that is great. I never ever thought about a "free standing" unit.... And I had a lot of room to do it on. Enjoy. I didnt notice an expresso machine anywhere. Perhaps your still doing the decorating. LOL Jerry Not to be nosy, but just curious, on what those framed documents are on the wall.


----------



## Opie (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a Cuban wife. Only hand made Cuban coffee for me!! Cost of project was 27,000 give or take with furniture. My father served in the marines. He had them all made for me. Great gift!!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I live in a small neighborhood where you can almost touch the house next door. No fences and no exterior buildings. I can close off the porch with a tarp but still the snow and wind gets in. A basic propane heater works but nothing keeps you warm like actually being in the tub. Getting out is the problem. Garage smoking is the pits even with the door opened partly as it just gets more smokey than Vehas cards rooms in days long gone by. Still cold in Winter. 

It's a nice job. We tend to move towards alcohol here in Winter. That and yummy bacon or serious soups. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

That is FANTASTIC, Rick - wish I were your neighbor. I could never do this, as I'd go weeks without seeing my wife and daughter...


----------



## JizJizJiz (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh man, that looks fantastic! You've got me looking into a Remington humidor now...


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

Cigar room...... or cigar house?



hawk45 said:


> That's commitment to a hobby. Very nice!!
> 
> I was just going to put a kerosene heater in my shed with a few lawn chairs then go buy $20,000 worth of cigars and bourbon.


Sounds like money well spent.


----------

